# recurve draw stop



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

are there any rules in any of the orgs. prohibiting draw stop for a recurve.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe they are not allowed. I seem to recall Jane Johnson talking to me about that a couple of years ago.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

LOL, I think we are as close to a legal draw stop as we can get w a clicker???


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

brtesite said:


> are there any rules in any of the orgs. prohibiting draw stop for a recurve.


Yes.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Seems something like a drawstop will hinder proper development of pushing/pulling through the clicker free form. I love the whole clicker process.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

brtesite said:


> are there any rules in any of the orgs. prohibiting draw stop for a recurve.


You don't use a stop with recurves...it's one fluid motion to shoot...a hard stop would just hinder that .

what problem are you having to make you want a hard stop/wall?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Fury90flier said:


> You don't use a stop with recurves...it's one fluid motion to shoot...a hard stop would just hinder that .
> 
> what problem are you having to make you want a hard stop/wall?


not having a problem. don't shoot a re curve. Haven't for 40 years. hard stop works just fine for compounds. don't see why it wouldn't work for re curve. They are putting string stops on re curves 
My mind was just tinkering.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

Who is putting string stops on? Are you referring to the stealth stop? that is not a string stop for drawing the bow it is a string stop at brace height after the shot.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

bowgal said:


> Who is putting string stops on? Are you referring to the stealth stop? that is not a string stop for drawing the bow it is a string stop at brace height after the shot.


by any other name is a string stop. the other is a draw stop


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

There's a difference between a string stop, and a draw stop. You need to figure out what question you're asking to get the best answer.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Part of the problem is simply making an actual draw stop work. The only way a recurve can do it will be to tie the string to the riser and on the string close to the nock point...anywhere else you get limb or string flexing


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Fury90flier said:


> Part of the problem is simply making an actual draw stop work. The only way a recurve can do it will be to tie the string to the riser and on the string close to the nock point...anywhere else you get limb or string flexing


right
first problem was the legality of it, then figure how to do it


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> There's a difference between a string stop, and a draw stop. You need to figure out what question you're asking to get the best answer.


yes, it was a draw stop that had my interest


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

Personally I do not see where that would benefit a recurve shooter who as Fury90flier mentioned, it's one fluid motion to shoot... Like throwing a ball....you do not stop to release the ball


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

bowgal said:


> Personally I do not see where that would benefit a recurve shooter who as Fury90flier mentioned, it's one fluid motion to shoot... Like throwing a ball....you do not stop to release the ball


the ball is going only in one direction. the arrow is in two directions.It must stop on the way back in order to get launched in the forward direction. like a piston. It stops on the up swing then reverses to go down .
try aiming a bow just with one hand, then pull on the string to see if it gets any steadier. 
A draw stop may not help a recurve shooter, but then again , why is there a rule against it


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

if you want a draw stop, shoot a compound with a hard wall. 

why i would incorporate such a limiting thing in my shot and on my bow. it would surely affect my finger release, and limit my draw length adjustment.

I can not think of one good reason to have one on a recurve. Or why i would want such a thing. 

Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

brtesite said:


> not having a problem. don't shoot a re curve. Haven't for 40 years. hard stop works just fine for compounds. don't see why it wouldn't work for re curve. They are putting string stops on re curves
> My mind was just tinkering.


that's because stops work well with bt releases. I see no advantage to one on a recurve. and I have shot a fair amount of FSL


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

brtesite said:


> the ball is going only in one direction. the arrow is in two directions.It must stop on the way back in order to get launched in the forward direction. like a piston. It stops on the up swing then reverses to go down .
> try aiming a bow just with one hand, then pull on the string to see if it gets any steadier.
> A draw stop may not help a recurve shooter, but then again , why is there a rule against it


I don't know how you would rig one up short of a limb that cannot bend past a certain point that would not violate the rules


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Jim C said:


> I don't know how you would rig one up short of a limb that cannot bend past a certain point that would not violate the rules


Don't know either. Just tinkering


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't be discouraged by the nay sayers, thinking outside the box is good....we haven't had anything really new in a long time. I don't know if it would work or if it would catch on, but then some people laughed at the draw-check-mirror (predecessor to the clicker) and the Berger Button. - John


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Jim C said:


> I don't know how you would rig one up short of a limb that cannot bend past a certain point that would not violate the rules


Tie a string loop around the neck of the grip, tie the other end at full draw length below the nocking point on the string.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

jhinaz said:


> Don't be discouraged by the nay sayers, thinking outside the box is good....we haven't had anything really new in a long time. I don't know if it would work or if it would catch on, but then some people laughed at the draw-check-mirror (predecessor to the clicker) and the Berger Button. - John


they don't bother me. been around the block to many years
have come up with some good things as well as some failures over the last 50 yrs


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I shoot a compound bow with a hard wall and fingers it certainly can be done and done well. The reason every one is poo pooing the idea is that it's not legal. Because of that there has been very little testing or techniques developed to take advantage of any potential advantages you may get from a draw stop. The best way to kill a good idea is to say that's not how it's done. I remember hearing a lot of folks say "that's not a bow" when compounds first came out. Seems history is on the other side of that statement. 


*brtesite*, Ive done a little messing around with a draw stop my self purely for intellectual curiosity. I was never able to come up with a good solution that didn't interfere with the arrow flight or the deflect the string too much. I've also found that the clicker has almost a Pavlovian response when it goes off it can be a subconscious release making it an affective tool. That's not to say you wouldn't find similar benefits with a draw stop. I say if you want to mess around with one by all means have at it. You may find something all the folks who are trying to bury your idea have missed.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> Tie a string loop around the neck of the grip, tie the other end at full draw length below the nocking point on the string.


which violating the rules.....


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Now I know. Thanks for checking the books for me.


----------



## Skulptron (May 9, 2015)

jhinaz said:


> Don't be discouraged by the nay sayers, thinking outside the box is good....we haven't had anything really new in a long time. I don't know if it would work or if it would catch on, but then some people laughed at the draw-check-mirror (predecessor to the clicker) and the Berger Button. - John


:thumbs_up


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

For every one that shoots in tournaments and are concerned with rules there are a hundred that don't and might enjoy and use such a product of it works.


----------

